# Future Satellite Launch Dates



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

What satellites are scheduled for launch between now and February 2013? 

If I remember correctly, that is when Directv and Dish must provide all local stations in HD in any particular market instead of just 4 or 5 stations.

Will they be able to meet the deadline?

John


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is a link with a list of the tentative launch dates (commercial communications satellite) for all launches for 2011 (20 that I counted). I don't have information about the deadline you are speaking about.

http://www.satelliteonthenet.co.uk/index.php/launch-schedule


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

RayC, thanks for the link but could you do an edit - it got pasted in twice.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jscudder said:


> If I remember correctly, that is when Directv and Dish must provide all local stations in HD in any particular market instead of just 4 or 5 stations.


The agreement is that they must offer carriage to all HD stations in any market where they carry any local HD. The current threshold is 30% (carry one carry all in 30% of markets where any local HD is carried) ... that goes up to 60% in February 2012 and 100% in February 2013.

If a market does not have any local channels carried in HD no HD carriage is required. Also note that it is "offer carriage" ... the satellite carriers are not required to actually carry the HD signals. If the carrier and the station cannot come to a carriage agreement there is no law forcing carriage.

I believe DISH will make the agreed deadline as long as there are no launch problems. The next satellite for 61.5 will help considerably ... and any markets with no HD carriage will not count against the agreement.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

So Echostar 16 in August 2012 is the next bird for Dish?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

klang said:


> So Echostar 16 in August 2012 is the next bird for Dish?


It is the next one that will make a major difference.

Quetzsat-1 will launch to 77 later this year but it is a 1:1 replacement, not a major capacity improvement over the current satellites at 77.

(DISH plans to move 77's satellites to other locations but the last I heard any channels placed on them would be duplicate locals to help with line of sight issues - not additional new channel capacity.)


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

James Long said:


> The agreement is that they must offer carriage to all HD stations in any market where they carry any local HD. The current threshold is 30% (carry one carry all in 30% of markets where any local HD is carried) ... that goes up to 60% in February 2012 and 100% in February 2013..


Does this apply to PBS stations as well?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

jscudder said:


> Does this apply to PBS stations as well?


All includes PBS.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"Ray [email protected] Network" said:


> Here is a link with a list of the tentative launch dates (commercial communications satellite) for all launches for 2011 (20 that I counted). I don't have information about the deadline you are speaking about.
> 
> http://www.satelliteonthenet.co.uk/index.php/launch-schedule


Why does DISH Network need all of these satellites ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> Why does DISH Network need all of these satellites ?


Only one of those is for DISH.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

James Long said:


> The agreement is that they must offer carriage to all HD stations in any market where they carry any local HD. The current threshold is 30% (carry one carry all in 30% of markets where any local HD is carried) ... that goes up to 60% in February 2012 and 100% in February 2013.
> 
> If a market does not have any local channels carried in HD no HD carriage is required. Also note that it is "offer carriage" ... the satellite carriers are not required to actually carry the HD signals. If the carrier and the station cannot come to a carriage agreement there is no law forcing carriage.
> 
> I believe DISH will make the agreed deadline as long as there are no launch problems. The next satellite for 61.5 will help considerably ... and any markets with no HD carriage will not count against the agreement.


This FCC stupidity is the exact reason Dish is NOT adding any more HD local DMA's because they have to carry every minor network that is in HD, even for only 2 or 3 hours a night in HD 24/7 if the carry one station at all.

If the FCC had let the market determine which stations were worthy of HD carriage, the problem could have sorted itself out much sooner and easier.


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Your faith in 'market driven' fulfillment is more than reality has ever shown. Sometimes you have to force things, corps are all about $$, and they will 'get by' as much as possible, just like you and me.

There would NOT be many things we take for granted if not for some regulations, electricity, telephone, HS internet, schools, insurance, racial fairness, etc.

Small DMAs would likely never receive a full set of HD, w/o regs, NAB has made things very tough for its customers, some of us suffer due to their very successful lobbying (it is all about $$, not free competition or choice, but purely greed and monopoly)!

So sometimes regulations are good, I just wish 'Wallstreet bankers-et-al' had had some sane 'leverage ratio' regulations and held to them (useless SEC/FDC/FED and controllers,etc), then the US economy would likely be much better now, and less consumer idiots with underwater mortgages/etc as well.

I had thought we all learned that some smart regulation is good by now?



Jim5506 said:


> This FCC stupidity is the exact reason Dish is NOT adding any more HD local DMA's because they have to carry every minor network that is in HD, even for only 2 or 3 hours a night in HD 24/7 if the carry one station at all.
> 
> If the FCC had let the market determine which stations were worthy of HD carriage, the problem could have sorted itself out much sooner and easier.


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

klang said:


> So Echostar 16 in August 2012 is the next bird for Dish?


the name should change and it should be call Charles W. Ergen 16 why because he done a lot for dish network and it time dish Honor him!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and someone should change his nick to be a PR person of his pitch


----------

